# good laserjet printer/all in one printer for DTP/PAGEMAKER



## NiluGeek (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello guys,

Can hp all in one printer  the one priced for 5000 rs/- is suitable for DTp and pagemaker applications, Does lasejet 1022 and 1020 printer cause any problems in Dtp and pagemaker applications.
thanx


----------



## satyamy (Dec 31, 2006)

they are good printers
but just see n find in the manuals that r they capable to print in halftone & dot screen or not
my frnd has HP 1010 but it cant print dotscreen n sometimes creates prob in his work
So see it n go ahead 
Also pls tell after buying which one u have taken 
Me too want to buy printer for the same thing


----------

